# What are the best drum machines out there?



## suffo20

Im looking for a drum machine that works great for recording and using for live performances! I play death metal! Any ideas?


----------



## niffnoff

Recording and Live?

Superior Drummer + Laptop into PA 

Why superior cause it's better, you can get a death kit out of any of the kits, but for sake of death, The metal foundry addon pack is also recommended. Just pray that you and your band will be tight enough to use this system live.

/thread


----------



## Devotion

niffnoff said:


> Recording and Live?
> 
> Superior Drummer + Laptop into PA
> 
> Why superior cause it's better, you can get a death kit out of any of the kits, but for sake of death, The metal foundry addon pack is also recommended. Just pray that you and your band will be tight enough to use this system live.
> 
> /thread



I think he meant a hardware device to act as somesort of midi-instrument. A real drum machine with pads.

No idea though.


----------



## suffo20

I mean like Alesis sr-16 or sr-18 or Boss dr-3. Soemthing like that! Im tired of using computer drum programs. Plus I want to be able to take the drum machine and use it for gigs! I dont care about the bass on some of these drumachines I just want the drums to sound good! Im not a drummer. I am a guitarist whos looking to do shows with a drum machine. Easy to transport to practice and gigs!


----------



## danieluber1337

niffnoff said:


> Recording and *Live*? Superior Drummer + Laptop into PA



...True Story. This^ 



suffo20 said:


> I dont care about the bass on some of these drumachines I just want the drums to sound good!



If you mean bass guitar: wtf? 
If you mean bass drum: the essence of death metal is in the bass drum. 



suffo20 said:


> Im not a drummer.



A lot of people who program drums aren't drummers. Learn to program better drums. It'll help you as a musician overall 



suffo20 said:


> I want to be able to take the drum machine and use it for gigs!



Without AD, SD, EZD, SSD or any of the other good sampled kits, gigs would sound bad.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ

I have a BOSS DR-880, and after some tweaking you can get the kits to sound pretty good. As long as you switch up the patterns and vary the velocities on the hits, it doesn't sound too bad. 
Otherwise, do as niffnoff says: Superior Drummer + Laptop into PA


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

recording and live?
find a good human drummer.
if you cant, then resort to vst's


----------



## suffo20

danieluber1337 said:


> ...True Story. This^
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean bass guitar: wtf?
> If you mean bass drum: the essence of death metal is in the bass drum.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people who program drums aren't drummers. Learn to program better drums. It'll help you as a musician overall
> 
> 
> 
> Without AD, SD, EZD, SSD or any of the other good sampled kits, gigs would sound bad.



Im talking about Bass guitar. Some of these drum machines come with a backing band section with bass guitar and guitar. Duh!!


----------



## suffo20

ShadowFactoryX said:


> recording and live?
> find a good human drummer.
> if you cant, then resort to vst's




Thats why Im wanting to get a good drum machine. No good drummers around here that are available and this is been going on for a good 3 years or so. So its drum machine time!


----------



## jymellis

i love my alesis sr-16 to pieces. i dont need effects or a "fake" backing band (i do the bass and backing band myself). its reaaallly easy to use. you can make your own drumsets, its velocity sensitive. you can use ANY time signature. it wirks as a midi controller if you later decide to use a laptop with midi programs. each drum can be adjusted (tone,volume,pan). its just an awesome little machine. i got mine used off craigslist for $40 bux


----------



## suffo20

jymellis said:


> i love my alesis sr-16 to pieces. i dont need effects or a "fake" backing band (i do the bass and backing band myself). its reaaallly easy to use. you can make your own drumsets, its velocity sensitive. you can use ANY time signature. it wirks as a midi controller if you later decide to use a laptop with midi programs. each drum can be adjusted (tone,volume,pan). its just an awesome little machine. i got mine used off craigslist for $40 bux



Awesome. My friend Shawn from Insidious Decrepency use to use an alesis drum machine but uses a boss one now. He is always to busy so I never get an answer from him of which one he uses and use to use! Thanks!!!


----------



## jymellis

suffo20 said:


> Awesome. My friend Shawn from Insidious Decrepency use to use an alesis drum machine but uses a boss one now. He is always to busy so I never get an answer from him of which one he uses and use to use! Thanks!!!


 
guitar center or samash have them and have them on display. just go in and hit play on any of them.


----------



## Epyon6

The best drum machine is....me! Lol bbut seriously man as a fellow death mealhead you cannot replace a good drummer...ever....im a firm believer in my hatred for drum machines, us drummers can never be replaced!!!!


----------



## IK Obi

See if you canget a used MPC1000. Then you can pick your own samples. So at least some type of sampling drum machine or groovebox.


----------

